# Powerheads



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have 2...count them 2 AquaClear 5000's which are basically put into a 901 box anymore if you want to purchase a 901. I recently bought some rio pumps for my wet/dry's and think I'm gonna get a few more to use as powerheads instead of the aquaclear. My reason is because you have to hang the aquaclears where as you have the choice to hang the rio or stick it to the wall. I wanna stick it to the wall baby. Anyone wanna buy some ac5000's?







You think the rio's would be more than adequate as a powerhead vs. the aquaclear?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I appreciate all your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the water returned from the wet dry will be plenty


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> the water returned from the wet dry will be plenty


 but a added power head wouldnt hurt, but yes, the water from your wet/dry should be more then enuff


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Cool...thanks for the help


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I find with powerheads it gives your tank more water flow of which similates a river to my appearence in comparison to having one :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

contrary to Tim Allen, too much power is not good with current they wont swim in it if there is too much


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

How much for a 80 gallon then? How much for a 180 gallon? I was thinking one powerhead in the middle pushing around 900gph for my 180.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

whoa thats too much, 600gph is plenty for tanks 72 long, I recommend 450-600gph pumps for 72" long tanks


----------

